# XTZ Microphone Pro



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The XTZ Microphone Pro is another calibrated mic to consider. Read about it in this thread.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Is the mic good value for money?

Advantages over a USB mic and laptop soundcard e.g UMIK & UMM?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

At retail - $160 - it is a bit more expensive than the popular MiniDSP or Dayton mics through Cross Spectrum Labs. But XTZ is considering the possibility of promotional discounts for HTS members. They have not said how big those discounts might be. Just thought it was worth mentioning as an option to keep an eye on if the price drops the right amount.

Advantages:

what appears to be excellent build quality
smaller capsule size, less off-axis rolloff at high frequencies than mics with larger tip
lower noise floor than budget USB mics (with supplied preamp, it is essentially a USB mic)
Disadvantages:

more expensive
calibration only 16 Hz to 20 kHz, only 0° cal file (UMIK-1 or UMM-6 from Cross Spectrum Labs calibrated 5 Hz to 25 kHz, cal files at 0°, 45°, and 90°)

Edit: Comparison numbers updated 2013 Dec 28.


----------



## H2w (Dec 20, 2013)

AudiocRaver said:


> [*]calibration only to 16 Hz, only 0° cal file (*UMIK-1 calibrated to 5 Hz*, cal files at 0°, 45°, and 90°)


No, it is not.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmmmmm, 5 Hz is what Cross Spectrum Labs says on their web site, is that not correct?


----------



## H2w (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't know about Cross Spectrum Labs.

MiniDSP stated:


> Reproducing accurate data (from a speaker) at 5Hz just requires an extensive setup. In a factory floor and the quantity we're talking about, it's unfortunately not practical. For this reason, it was decided to remove the data from 5~20Hz from all calibration files. This step was taken in an effort to provide accurate data for future revision and in general no microphone will have data below 20Hz.


I can't post hyperlinks but if you use google with the words "minidsp umik-1 5hz", you will find the thread on their forums.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback. Most members get calibrated mics through Cross Spectrum Labs. To my knowledge, Herb (Anechoic) calibrates the UMIK-1 mics that he resells to 5 Hz.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

MiniDSP (themselves) calibrations actually has changed, there files are from 10-20,000hz.

Cross Spectrum Labs calibrate from 5-25,000hz.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you, Phillips. Sounds like MiniDSP is making improvements to their process and continuing their solid comeback from the calibration hickup earlier in the year. I had also forgotten that Cross Spectrum's calibration goes clear out to 25 kHz.

Thanks again.

Edit: I have updated Post #3 to reflect these numbers.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Just downloaded the XTZ Dirac mic calibration file and it seems to be calibrated from 10-22,000hz.

Attached is screenshot.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Interesting. The spec says 16 Hz is the LF limit (+\- 1 dB), and since the calibration curve does not do any actual _correction_ in the LF area at all, it still seems questionable that the specified accuracy extends clear to 10 Hz. That is my best guess anyway.:huh:


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe why the specs, is because XTZ Room Analyzer software goes to 16hz so no need to specify the mic is calibrated to 10hz.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Could be.:bigsmile:


----------

